# Schwinn Travler help



## court (Sep 8, 2013)

I've been searching around everywhere looking for a road bike to commute on since i live close to my college campus and parking is horrible. My roommate has a road bike and i've rode it a couple time and i like the feel of it(although it's not my size). The dilemma is i'm 6'4 and i've searched craigslist for weeks and can't find anything relatively in my size, and do not trust ebay enough, also working with a college budget. I found a Schwinn Traveler at the local bike shop for 400$ and they have replaced mostly everything on the bike except for so everything on it is fairly new or replaced. i was wondering if this was a good deal or not? here is the only picture i have.


----------

